# Cost for Lenco trim tabs



## dpewitt (Oct 26, 2007)

I am looking at a few used bay boats (repo's) and neither of them have trim tabs. What sort of cost am I looking at for tabs and controls? Is this something I could do myself or do I need a marine mechanic to do this?


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Installing tabs is not a problem,, but it is technical, it might be in your best interest to pay someone to install them, to make sure they are installed properly, in the right spot, and so forth,, also the warranty would be easier to deploy if there were any problems down the road,, I dont have my book in front of me, but if you call me tomorrow i can give you a price installed,,,,, thanks..


----------



## ADRENALINE (May 6, 2008)

http://www.rivermarinesupply.com/xcart/catalog/category_101_Trim_Tabs_page_1.html

I just ordered 4 new actuators for my rig from these guys. They are about the cheapest you will find. Installation is a breeze if you are even slightly mechanically inclined.


----------



## BBob (Sep 27, 2007)

I had a control box on mine go out...(It had been installed upside down and had water get in)...Called Lenco and they send me a new box free of charge.  

BTW it is installed with the wires down. BBob


----------



## eddy2419 (Oct 28, 2007)

Have you trialed the boats yet? If not don't assume they have to have tabs. If you don't need them you are better off as they will slow a boat down. Plus just something else to break.


----------



## BBob (Sep 27, 2007)

West Marine will have them on sale for $389.99 March 11....BBob


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *eddy2419 (3/4/2010)*Have you trialed the boats yet? If not don't assume they have to have tabs. If you don't need them you are better off as they will slow a boat down. Plus just something else to break.




tabs will only make the boat and ride better....dont know about the slowing it down part...gonna lose what 1-3 mph?


----------

